

Why does HipChat client 2.2.1080 flash my webcam on startup? - dm03514

I&#x27;m running HipChat client 2.2.1080 on ubuntu 64bit and whenever I start the application the webcam flashes.  I have just asked hipchat help directly and have posted on superuser.stackexchange but was hoping we could get to the truth of this.  I am def concerned about privacy because skype doesn&#x27;t flash the webcam on startup<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;superuser.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;758053&#x2F;hipchat-2-2-1080-on-ubuntu-64bit-12-04-flashes-webcam-on-startup
======
nattaylor
I've always figured it was a diagnostic... so that it can determine your
eligibility for video during the rest of the session or something.

